# squirrels as pet



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Hello,
I was just wondering if anyone one owned squirrels of any kind, altough I would not be able to get them anytime soon I was quite taken by pictures of the I saw. What squirrels would you recomend to me? I would be looking for a moderatly small type that does not require a massive cage. How much ruffly would it cost?

The one that really took my fancy was the southern flying squirrel, also I know this is a marsupial but what are sugar gliders like to keep as well?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

crossfire101 said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if anyone one owned squirrels of any kind, altough I would not be able to get them anytime soon I was quite taken by pictures of the I saw. What squirrels would you recomend to me? I would be looking for a moderatly small type that does not require a massive cage. How much ruffly would it cost?
> 
> The one that really took my fancy was the southern flying squirrel, also I know this is a marsupial but what are sugar gliders like to keep as well?


I was a Grey Squirrel mummy once abnd loved every second of rearing him. I kept him til he eventually dies. In the pet trade chipmunks are the nearest to buy. I have just got a breeding pair the other day and about to buy another female tomorrow.  I kept chipmunks some 20 yrs ago...... they are awesome!!!

Here is my Todd


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I was a Grey Squirrel mummy once abnd loved every second of rearing him. I kept him til he eventually dies. In the pet trade chipmunks are the nearest to buy. I have just got a breeding pair the other day and about to buy another female tomorrow.  I kept chipmunks some 20 yrs ago...... they are awesome!!!
> 
> Here is my Todd
> image


He's beutiful,
do chipmunks get as attached to you as other squirrels?
I also read that chipmunks usially run around your room instead off some squirrels that play around on you, is this the case?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

The chippies we have now aren't tame but are getting used to us. Where as when I got Todd he was only 4 wks old and lived in mybra for many weeks lol. I was his mummy. LOL He was tame as anything.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

african pygmy dormice, they look like squirels and are known as micro squirels


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

I have always dreamed of having a pet squirrel they are so cute i'm surprised they have never been made a pet.


----------



## halcyon (Nov 2, 2007)

hi there
well here is my little stunner of a hand reared squirrel
his name is sirrell and i hand reared him approx 7 years ago and i still have him with me
he was found on our local park as a pup and some kids bought him for me to look after as i was hand rearing some other parrots at the time so i though i would give him a shot
all went sweet as a nut...sorry for the pun

hope you like 
dave
www.scales-tails.co.uk


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if anyone one owned squirrels of any kind, altough I would not be able to get them anytime soon I was quite taken by pictures of the I saw. What squirrels would you recomend to me? I would be looking for a moderatly small type that does not require a massive cage. How much ruffly would it cost?
> 
> The one that really took my fancy was the southern flying squirrel, also I know this is a marsupial but what are sugar gliders like to keep as well?


I dont think flying squirrels are marsupials. Sugar gliders definitely are though, but suggies aint squirrels they just look a little similar. I have suggies, Ziggy the male, Stardust the female and Dexter the baby suggie :lol2:. They are great pets but they have very specific dietary requirements. I am not sure what squirrels eat in captivity exactly but everything suggies eat has to be tailored for correct calcium/phos ratio and it can be a pain until you know what you are doing. Lovely pets but quite a lot of work, some people don't like their musky smell and they are great at splattering things all over the walls surrounding the cage and peeing on you! From what I have heard of squirrels though, suggies get tamer. But you have to keep suggies in pairs or groups.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> I would be looking for a moderatly small type that does not require a massive cage.


For their size all squirrels require large accomadation. My flying squirrel has a 6ft high by 6ft long by 3ft wide aviary and uses every inch...


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I dont think flying squirrels are marsupials. Sugar gliders definitely are though


No flying squirrels arn't I was just refering to the sugar glider, but don't think I made that clear.
Also if its not to much hassel, could you please pm me a pic of them and thier set up?



jerboa said:


> For their size all squirrels require large accomadation. My flying squirrel has a 6ft high by 6ft long by 3ft wide aviary and uses every inch...


That would be fine, just about the maximum I could fit in.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

All sorts of tree squirrels are available if you look about a bit. We keep Prevost's Squirrels, others keep Japanese White Bellied Squirrels, Hudson Bay Red Squirrels, Eastern and Western Flying Squirrels, Japanese Flying Squirrels, then you have Spotted and Thirteen Lined Ground Squirrels and lots of others.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

AH sorry I read the suggie bit wrong.

My suggies have this cage: http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/SA3221H.JPG You want something at least 2X2 base and 4 foot tall but bigger is better.

Here's a bunch of pics of them


























Ziggy the boy


















Stardust the girl.

I can't get a good photo of Dexter the baby suggie unfortunately cos he's too ickle. But he is uber cute, he is currently napping on the back of my neck. :lol2:

If you are interested in suggies scoot over to http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk you'll get tonnes more info.


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> AH sorry I read the suggie bit wrong.
> 
> My suggies have this cage: http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/SA3221H.JPG You want something at least 2X2 base and 4 foot tall but bigger is better.
> 
> ...


thanks for the pictures, I'm very taken by them and am very tempted. I'll go have a look on that forum and see of I could house a pair.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

richardson ground squirell i dont keep one but my local pet store had one for sale... actually i thinks its still for sale


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i hand raised a grey squirrel when i was a teen... oh the best pet ever!

pet?!

no he was my buddy!!... like a little monkey!... totally cool with everyone...


i've always wanted another... but it's hard to find orphan ones...


i had no idea as to what i was doing raising him but he thrived!


never bit or caused a problem... like a lap dog too.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

HABU said:


> i hand raised a grey squirrel when i was a teen... oh the best pet ever!
> 
> pet?!
> 
> ...


Just like my own... so long for another chance like that again.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

grey's are vermin 
A red as pet would be nice though.
Perhaps the thread should have been titled
*"Squirrels as pests" *


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> thanks for the pictures, I'm very taken by them and am very tempted. I'll go have a look on that forum and see of I could house a pair.


Cool, best of luck with whatever you decide to get!


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Cool, best of luck with whatever you decide to get!


Thanks, its a big commitment and don't think I will be getting them anytime soon. However I am determinded to get them at some point :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> richardson ground squirell i dont keep one but my local pet store had one for sale... actually i thinks its still for sale


 

oooooooooooooh where??? : victory:


----------

